# What color would you call this guy?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, all you color gurus :wink:. This is one of my new customer horses and I am trying to figure out what color to call him. He is a Shetland/QH cross and, before you ask, I have no idea what colors his parents are. I apologize for the blurry photos but I didn't realize until later that there was a fingerprint on my lens. I can get better ones if you need me to.




















And, I don't know if it will have any bearing, but he does have what appears to be a fairly dark dorsal stripe. Whether it comes from some form of dun factor or if it's just from countershading or some other gene is anybody's guess.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Silver dapple would be my guess. Or Chocolate Palomino... but he's got dark hairs in his mane...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd guess silver dapple as well, especially with the Shetland side. He's darn cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool, thank you .


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Third on silver dapple, especially with the shetland like MHFQ said. 

Abby's new mini friend is a silver dapple. She's so tiny and adorable.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

On a side note, my mom had a shetland mare as a kid (she lived unti 39!) and I got to learn on Princess Pony. She came off a track, I raced her once...against the amtrak train that runs by our property. Went the length of the lane (about 1/4 mile) she turned at the garage & I didn't. Mom picked gravel out of my thighs & butt for days. Grandpa bred her once to old Doc and she had a black filly that had dapples, she was darling. Best part that little filly only grew to 52" and could run a 19 second pole pattern, she was a screamin' machine!!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Its looks like a grullo too doesn't it or am I wrong I don't know much about dun colors.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Peppy, grullas look more dark gray or silvery since it's a dilution of black. This horse looks similar because it's also a dilution of black, but silver instead of dun. That dorsal stripe is countershading, not a dun marking.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitely gonna go with Silver Dapple, looks exactly like one of the Rocky mares where I board!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Peppy, grullas look more dark gray or silvery since it's a dilution of black. This horse looks similar because it's also a dilution of black, but silver instead of dun. That dorsal stripe is countershading, not a dun marking.


Oh thanks I learned something new.


----------



## RockinRorie (Nov 21, 2013)

silver dapple grey


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

RockinRorie said:


> silver dapple grey


I very much doubt grey is in play with this horse at all. The face is far too dark, with no hint of any grey. The body colour is too typical for a silver - grey tends to have a murkier, muddier quality to the colour.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy wow, thread from the graveyard LOL.


----------



## jaime (Nov 25, 2013)

I would say a dapple dunalino


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

jaime said:


> I would say a dapple dunalino


No this is black plus the silver dilution aka silver dapple. No dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And no palomino in there either lol.


----------

